# Is the world really THAT doomed?



## Give Her The D (Feb 12, 2020)

I've seen a lot of doomers on this site, and I want to know, is the world really that doomed because of some dumb minority of Marxists, or whatever the heck it is now?

Think about it, we're doing pretty well:

Stock market is close to 30,000 points as of February 12th.
We're living close to 80 on average in the West, a feat that seemed impossible decades ago.
We can treat diseases that were seen as death sentences (cancer, AIDS, etc) not even 20 or 30 years ago with ease.
Unemployment in the US is at an all-time low.
I think we're doing pretty well, and I won't let some pink-haired college student tell me otherwise.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 12, 2020)

The world fell into ruin in 2008


----------



## BingBong (Feb 12, 2020)

It's not Marxists I'm worried about. It's the wealthy industrialists and large corporations that are the problem.


----------



## crocodilian (Feb 12, 2020)

This website exists for rubbernecking. Positive things generally don't illicit that sort of response, except maybe the president mocking someone on Twitter.


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 12, 2020)

BingBong said:


> It's not Marxists I'm worried about. It's the wealthy industrialists and large corporations that are the problem.



You know what I mean. Whatever the evil person of the day is.


----------



## BingBong (Feb 12, 2020)

Give Her The D said:


> You know what I mean. Whatever the evil person of the day is.


Consumerism has corrupted the most recent generations. Just because the economy is doing well at the moment, doesn't mean that it won't all go to shit in an instant.


----------



## RedAntiNationalist (Feb 12, 2020)

The world is incredibly doomed. Just go to a walmart and wonder how all the shit got there. There is no way that is sustainable.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Feb 12, 2020)

People are just faggots. There will always be problems and there will always be losers whining about every little issue in the world.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Feb 12, 2020)

Okay so admittedly my take is pretty shit but just to play devil's advocate here:

1. The stock market doesn't mean shit to me so I'll pass this one

2. Average lifespan has actually dropped, and has continued to drop.

3. Yeah medicine has advanced, but access to that medicine is getting tougher. Insulin is still expensive as fuck for no reason.

4. I can't find a proper source for this, but the last I heard full-time jobs are dropping, with the majority of those new jobs being part time or 'gig economy' bullshit.

Of course automation, climate change and ocean acidification are both big issues moving forward.

And while I don't think shit is as bad as what a lot of TDS sufferers make it out to be,I personally consider this decade to be one of the big defining ones of our future.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 12, 2020)

We're probably doomed in the long run, but I don't think it's because of the Marxists.

It's the global corporations that have created the mess we're in right now. 

The Marxists, Anarcho-Communists, and SJW's are merely the useful idiots and unwitting toadies for the neoliberal corporate elites, just like how the Religious Right ended up filling the same niche for the neoconservatives back in the 1990's and 2000's.

Who cares at this point? Nobody lives forever, so enjoy life while you can. Grab a bag of popcorn and your drink of choice, then just sit back and relax while you enjoy the tragically ludicrous and ludicrously tragic shitshow that is humanity.

Humans are naturally self-destructive. If it wasn't climate change, automation, and neoliberalism, it would be something else entirely.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 12, 2020)

Gonna break this one down.



> Stock market is close to 30,000 points as of February 12th.



Not really something that the average underclass/working/middle class person can really feel in their day to day life.

Thanks to technology we're also reaching a crisis point; take a look at those new supermarkets Amazon are opening that don't actually require any staff to operate.

The wealthy are going to become wealthier, and while there is a growing population there is going to be an ever-increasing shortage of work. No work means more crime, and more crime means more disorder.



> We're living close to 80 on average in the West, a feat that seemed impossible decades ago.



It's actually on the decline in Europe for the lower middle classes and below, I couldn't say about America but it's also on a decline anywhere in the world (particularly the far east) that has adopted a western diet.



> We can treat diseases that were seen as death sentences (cancer, AIDS, etc) not even 20 or 30 years ago with ease.



Provided you have the money, and the drug companies often vastly overcharge on these products thanks to the monopolies they hold on them.

Even in countries with universal healthcare this care only stretches so far; PReP is not available to the masses in the UK (subsidized prescriptions are provided to people with spouses who are HIV/AIDS positive or who are such uber sluts it's the only real way to control the spread; not as many as you'd think).



> Unemployment in the US is at an all-time low.



That's not quite right

In the latest statistics if you're "Looking for work", you're not actually listed as unemployed in the US. The only reason unemployment is registered as down is because someone has been changing the rules as to what unemployed qualifies as.


I'm not a "Doomer" in the current sense, though I do think humanity or at least civilization in the form we know it will destroy itself with the way the climate is changing now. Efforts to change the damage that is being done are coming too slowly and far too late.


----------



## soft kitty (Feb 12, 2020)

Things are pretty good right now. They could definitely be better, there's no doubt about that, but we're far from 'doomed'. Trump is massively cutting back regulations, which is great for us Libertarians; but he hasn't gone nearly far enough in my opinion, there are still far too many laws on the books. Over-regulation is how you get monopolies.


> 1. The stock market doesn't mean shit to me so I'll pass this one


Well it should. You should be investing your money. Plus, a good stock market is good for everyone; it's basically a snapshot of how the economy is doing, and everyone benefits from a strong economy, I don't think anyone would argue with that.


> 2. Average lifespan has actually dropped, and has continued to drop.


Mainly due to the opioid crisis and suicide rates of white men & transgenders. If you're not depressed or haven't gone through SRS you're pretty much golden.


> 3. Yeah medicine has advanced, but access to that medicine is getting tougher. Insulin is still expensive as fuck for no reason.


There are countless options available to people who can't afford their medical expenses.


> Of course automation, climate change and ocean acidification are both big issues moving forward.


These issues are not as big as you think they are. People having been freaking out about climate change forever; and guess what, we're still here. The solution is to stop worrying about carbon emissions and building more nuclear power plants; and solar power as well, but only deployed in a way that makes sense, as opposed to, I don't know, putting solar panels under the road or whatever.

So all in all, for the most part, I'm really not worried. Also I couldn't get a fuck less about automation; and this is coming from a guy who's job could be replaced by a trained monkey.

Our biggest problems I think are cultural ones. One's that tell women they don't need men, the nuclear family is obsolete, and you can change your gender. That you don't have to do shit and the government will take care of you. Welfare programs are financial disincentives towards a strong family unit; it's why the black community is failing. Obviously blacks are the most affected by this but you see it in white families too.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 12, 2020)

yes, nukes can end us all


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 12, 2020)

Don't worry my young citizens, I'll protect you from the evils that endanger our world but after this anime.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Feb 12, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> View attachment 1141248
> The world fell into ruin in 2008


I'm still salty Doom Paul memes didn't make a comeback after 2016.


----------



## Robert James (Feb 12, 2020)

There's an old expression that I can't quite remember how it goes, something like "the world is always burning, the world is always dying, yet the sun will still rise." that kind of gets my feeling for how the world is going,  Humanity has spent it's lifetime on the knifes edge and we know it, remember armegedon has been around the corner for over 2,000 years and every religion has some prophecy as to the end of the world.


----------



## Icasaracht (Feb 12, 2020)

OP this site is mired with hypocrisy, paranoia and views divorced from sanity. Yet it’s here. Same goes for the world at large. Yet it’s still here. Chill.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Feb 12, 2020)

Look at this clip from a movie made in 1976:





Everything is as shitty as it's always been. The only thing that changes is your perspective.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 12, 2020)

families dissolving, communities dying, ethnic replacement at ever increasing pace - but hey who cares, my stock portfolio is up 2.1% this year haha!

tl;dr kys cuck


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 12, 2020)

World has been doomed ever since human gained sense of being. 
By that I mean we all overreact to bad stuff happening. 
Can world go to shit? Yes. But Im sure we will survive. Not just talking about people as whole but also as individuals


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 12, 2020)

Forget Marxists.
We're doomed because of air and water pollution.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 12, 2020)

A mammal extinction event will probably happen in the future. When? No one knows. Unlikely to happen in our lifetime. Mammals probably have a few more million years to be the dominant class.

Be ready for your land octopus overlords.

If you meant for civilization, major ones crumble after awhile. Once again, likely not in our lifetimes. Civilizations don't fall overnight. Rome's decline was gradual, not instant.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 12, 2020)

Unfortunately no


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Feb 12, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> Be ready for your land octopus overlords.



I'm ready for octopus rule. Octopuses can get out of tanks and into the ocean without any prior knowledge. They'll definitely be better rulers than humans.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Feb 12, 2020)

It just seems that way given the amount of time one has to blow every tiny issue society has into a big hysteria, especially with the whole entire internet at your fingertips. The world will balance itself out in unique ways and will solve it on its own at any give moment individually and collectively.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes.

Given that the universe is going to end at some point...yes.

We aren't going to die because of MUH CLIMATE CHANGE!!! The fucking climate is constantly changing. We will deal with it or we won't but we probably will.

I'd prefer people act more cautiously when it comes to environmental damage but a lot of that damage was done before people had any idea things were bad. A lot of chemicals that people didn't realize were killing people saw wide spread use. My father's generation used to ride their bike behind the DDT truck ffs.

That said the US isn't the problem there anymore. We off-shored our major polluting industries to countries that didn't give a fuck and now they are not giving a fuck on a large scale. There's more reasons than greed that lead to those decisions but that's not really important.

We also aren't going to be killed by MUH CORPORATSEZZZ. They are going to be the reason we don't die(ya know for now). Sure they treat people like shit but without people they can't ISHV and I don't think I'm capable of building a generation ship and I sure as fucking hell don't trust the government to build or develop it so that pretty much leaves it to industry.

And yeah lifespan has been hopping around but that isn't very cut and dry and never has been. You can move that number incredibly if you decide to leave certain data out. What is more important than how many years is how are those years? People are making it to 80-100 with solid function. My grandmother was 100+ and was incredibly sharp and self-sufficient until the last year. I don't really want that unless 100 looks a lot like 60 but that's a whole different discussion.

Short term concern is Corona imho. We have no actual idea of how far it has spread and how many people have actually died from the disease or complications(spoiler alert we never will because China).

I know it is popular to shit on big business because they do shitty things but..nigga look around you. Before the rise of big business people borderline starved. Get an infection? LOL _Card Punched_ TB? Syphilis? Cancer?

Just remember, the next time you see the sunrise or are moved by the sunset or the next time you look into your special gal's eyes as you pound away: We're all going to die. The Earth is going to be destroyed eventually and we are powerless to stop it. The Solar System will go. The galaxy is going to perish. And everything is going to slowly end... .. .

Upside none of us will be around for it nor will our kids or our kids kids or our kids kids kids you get it.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 12, 2020)

On a serious note, I think humanity will be pretty fucked when the eventual event comes where we'll lose/corrupt the building blocks for our technology so we'll be Adeptus Mechanicus and have no idea how our stuff works behind basic repairs.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2020)

It's possible we'll squeeze by, it's possible we won't, only time will tell.

Ever seen the 1970s movie Soylent Green? It was set in the early 2020s, now, and it predicted by this point the world will have faced utter environmental devastation due to overpopulation, well here we are and things are not nearly at the point where we're having to eat each other.

I will say this though, the next 100 years is going to be sink or swim time for mankind, in another century we will either be in a great place or we'll be extinct or on the verge of it.

But one thing to remember when it comes to climate change is there may be a technofix for the problem, we have technology today that would have seemed like borderline magic to people 100 years ago, who's to say what won't be possible over the course of the 21st century?


----------



## AmpleApricots (Feb 12, 2020)

The world always was about to go klaboomy as long as I can remember. Started with the atom bomb in my case which was guaranteed to be dropped by any of the big players on the other one any day now because of geopolitical spats by "important people" I don't even remember the names of anymore and most people on her probably never even heard about.

In other words, no. Leave the internet and the echo chambers once in a while. If you have to hear about some big thing on the news, chances are you're to insignificant to affect it anyways so stressing out about it won't help anyone either. Just enjoy the ride. You'll be dead long before humanity as a whole is even close to.

Also a reason many of the older generations don't seem to take environmental issues as serious as they maybe should is oversaturation. I've been hearing that we're five years away from an environmental catastrophe since at least the 70s. It might all be true but they probably cried wolf a little bit too often or didn't pack the information properly for the layman. Here the same goes. You shouldn't go out of your way to destroy the environment but besides that tiny vote you get once every x years you're too insignificant to affect the sweeping changes policies need to be made for. Take care of the people around you, best you can do.


----------



## Crabbo (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't think the world is doomed enough yet.
Everyone needs to burn more plastics asap


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 12, 2020)

This time last century we'd had a world war and a devastating plague.

Now we're mostly at peace and heading into space. Things are good. No amount of 18th century luddite whining about how the machines are coming to take your jerbs or the spics or the jews are going to turn your kids gay is changing that.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 15, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The *Marxists*, *Anarcho-Communists*, and SJW's are merely the useful idiots and unwitting toadies for the *neoliberal corporate* elites,


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 15, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> View attachment 1145827



Hey, the best useful idiots are the ones who aren't even aware they're getting played.

We saw it when the neocons used the Religious Right as crash dummies and toadies, and now the SJW's and Antifa crowd are being used in the same way by the same corporatists they claim to be opposed to.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 15, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Hey, the best useful idiots are the ones who aren't even aware they're getting played.
> 
> We saw it when the neocons used the Religious Right as crash dummies and toadies, and now the SJW's and Antifa crowd are being used in the same way by the same corporatists they claim to be opposed to.


In which way are they being used for what goal?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 15, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> In which way are they being used for what goal?



Divide and Conquer/Distraction

The neoliberals push the SJW shit to keep people distracted and divided.

The SJW's and champagne socialists bitch about capitalism, but also focus so much on the IdPol bullshit that they pose no real threat to neoliberal corporatists, and the same corporatists can use them to attack anyone who opposes globalism or neoliberalism by branding them as "Nazis" or "Alt-Right" and siccing the SJW social media mobs on them.

Ever notice how woke culture really started taking off after Occupy Wall Street ended? Or how the later Occupy protests were hijacked by early SJW's and became less about making Wall Street accountable for the Great Recession and more about identity politics?

My guess is that Silicon Valley and Wall Street saw the potential threat that a more organized Occupy movement could pose, and so they tapped into the college commie crowd to kill it from within.

In retrospect, Occupy turned out to be a paper tiger from the start, but it sprung up out of nowhere and became a national movement overnight thanks to social media, and considering that this was the same year of the Arab Spring revolts (which were also heavily organized via social media) and I could see the corporate bigwigs seeing the potential danger of the angry masses putting pressure on lawmakers, especially with the 2012 Election coming up.

Looking back at the media coverage of Occupy from 2011-2012, they put a special focus on the SJW college kids preaching intersectional bullshit and events like the Antifa black bloc riots that happened during the West Coast Occupy protests.

Considering the corporate control over the mainstream media, I don't think that coverage was a coincidence.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 15, 2020)

Depends how doomed you mean, if we're talking humanties extinction or the destruction of all life on earth it's quite unlikely. But an absolute shit storm and a new dark age is looming increasingly closer. The enviroment is fucked, our leadership is a failure and the economy is a  house of cards.

If we're very very 'lucky' something simular to the black death 30-60% casualty rate decease will hit world wide which will provide a nice clean resource friendly population burn. If not we get the far more exiting portracted and violent ala  3rd century crisis economic crisis fallout or indus valley ecological collapse.

What I do know is the living will envy the dead.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 15, 2020)

In the long term? Oh certainly, things have to die at some point. But we're still billions of years away from that happening, and I don't even think humanity would even be alive for it.

In the short term? Probably not, the Coronavirus is being held quarantine by everyone who's not China, the environment has never been predictable with or without the climate issues we currently face and unless either the sun fires a solar flare or a space rock blindsides us, space wouldn't be much of an issue either.

Personally? I reiterate my first point- Anyone is doomed from pretty much anything and everything/one dies at some point- fatal injuries, disease, freak accidents, heart attacks, dying peacefully; anything goes.

Most likely outcome? Something serious could and probbaly will happen down the line. But what its effects could be, when it could happen, and more importantly, what the trigger would be, is anyone's guess.


----------



## escapegoat (Feb 15, 2020)

Pretty much every generation fancies itself the final one. It's cause we have a hard time imagining a world without us in it, so some part of us thinks surely it will end with us.


----------



## MadStan (Feb 15, 2020)

Don't worry about the world, there is nothing to worry about.

Where it is going is obvious. Relish the future because it will be outstanding for the people left to enjoy it.


----------



## Ashley Lynne Coulter (Feb 15, 2020)

It's big businesses that I'm worried about, the water quality, climate change. These are normal things to worry about. All the denial in the world won't change the fact this world is warming up and temperature increase of the ice caps melting will wreak havoc on our oceans.

The coral is dying, fish nurseries are drying up. Something needs to be done, for sure.


----------



## Large (Feb 16, 2020)

To everyone talking about SJWs and shit: If that's a world-ending threat, how exactly is it going to affect the average Serbian? Save for the fifteen already autistic extremists who will show up to tiny rallies that will get no media coverage of course.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 16, 2020)

Large said:


> To everyone talking about SJWs and shit: If that's a world-ending threat, how exactly is it going to affect the average Serbian? Save for the fifteen already autistic extremists who will show up to tiny rallies that will get no media coverage of course.




We'll probably get more movies like a Serbian story. Except they're reality tv shows.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Divide and Conquer/Distraction
> 
> The neoliberals push the SJW shit to keep people distracted and divided.
> 
> ...


Or the corporations want to make money but they're all in a bubble filled with young champagne socialists because they're stuck in LA and think that's where the market is heading.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Feb 16, 2020)

The world has been "doomed" since the inception of the 24 hour news cycle and will continue to be doomed until the Earth's magnetic fields finally reverse preventing us from using any modern era technology and thus from accessing television and social media and we are reverted to the industrial era.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 16, 2020)

MightyBiteySnake said:


> The world has been "doomed" since the inception of the 24 hour news cycle and will continue to be doomed until the Earth's magnetic fields finally reverse preventing us from using any modern era technology and thus from accessing television and social media and we are reverted to the industrial era.



Hell, it's been "doomed" even before that.

Predicting and worrying about the end of the world has been a pastime of the human race since time immemorial.


----------



## queerape (Feb 18, 2020)

No, we’ve weathered far worse. Plagued that killed 1/4 of Europe, two world wars, and nearly 5 whole decades of being one push of a button away from nuclear annhilation. People just make mountains out of molehills way too easy and even the slightest challenge is the end of the world to them. Fewer people live in absolute poverty than ever, more people are literate worldwide. Infant mortality is coming way down. Objectively the world is a better place than it’s ever been or at least no worse.


----------

